# Black Rock Shooter First Episode is Out!



## jarejare3 (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNImAXUMBmc&feature=player_embedded

Since I can't link where to find the first ep, Decided to post the opening song of it.

Omg I'm so exited right now! Looking Forward to this one, hope it comes out Good


----------



## Narayan (Feb 3, 2012)

this better be good.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 3, 2012)

I dunno if I wanna watch it week by week or just wait for it to finish...gah.
Really excited to watch it.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't know if I liked it, does it get better or is it posed to just be a drama?


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 8, 2012)

Ericthegreat said:


> I don't know if I liked it, does it get better or is it posed to just be a drama?



The only thing I remember from the OAV is drama, so I doubt the anime is much different. Why didn't you check the genre of the anime before watching it if you don't like drama?


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ericthegreat said:


> I don't know if I liked it, does it get better or is it posed to just be a drama?


They somehow combine the drama part and the fighting part, Black Rock shooter is a alternate ego to Mato kuroi in this dimension, so expect a lot of Drama from the real world,

They should have just left it At the alternate world only and skip the drama part, but i think the producers have something in their sleeves. Maybe the two will "meet" each other or something.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 9, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> Ericthegreat said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I liked it, does it get better or is it posed to just be a drama?
> ...



So they should have...skipped more than half the anime, and the basically the entire basis for it.
Yeah...that's how to tell a story.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 9, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ericthegreat said:
> ...


hoho, sorry but i can't tell if that was sarcasm or not. so i dunno if i agree or not.

but i'd like BRS as it is now. w/o the action, it'd be just drama, but w/o the drama, BRS kinda lacks story. 
the alternate world is like an exaggeration of reality. 
it's what makes it unique, don't you think?


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 9, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > jarejare3 said:
> ...


the could have put the drama in the alternate world. But I think there is something behind it, oh well gotta wait till the other eipsodes come.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 9, 2012)

Both worlds are tied.
If you exclude one, you're excluding half the anime.
That much was violently apparent merely in the OAV, I can't imagine how apparent it'll be in the anime (though I did decide not to watch it till it finished airing so i can't confirm).


----------



## Narayan (Feb 9, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> though I did decide not to watch it till it finished airing so i can't confirm.


i'll be sure to tell you every week what happens. 

hehe j/k.


----------

